# Weyermann Floor Malted Boh Pils Recipe



## Thefatdoghead (1/5/12)

Im currently drinking a boh pils and wondering if iv'e got it right? I'ts my first attempt so I used 4 packs S-23 in a 50L batch to make sure I had no yeast issues. The beer tastes quiet nice to me almost like a smokey honey, the bitterness is balanced quiet well. Would the smokey honey flavour and aroma come from the floor malted boh pils or could it be Diasatyl? I fermented at 10 degrees and raised to 17 degrees for a rest just before it finished then lagered for 3 months. 

The recipe

otal for 1.0 batch: 50L
10.0 kg Bohemian Pilsner Malt
0.65 kg Carafoam

Czech Saaz (3.7%) 60min 100g

Czech Saaz (3.7%) 30min 125g

Czech Saaz (3.7%)10min 60g

Czech Saaz (3.7%) 0min 60g

4.0 ea Fermentis S-23 Saflager S-23

1.052
1.015
IBU-39

My main reason for asking is I want to know if the malt gave the honey flavour or has something gone wrong with fermentation. I have not really tasted diasalyl before so I don't really know what to look for.
Cheers


----------



## manticle (1/5/12)

Some pilsner malts (predominantly euro) give me a nice honey quality that isn't diacetyl. Less sure about the smoke.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/5/12)

S23 in my limited use does produce a honey flavour, I dont like it.
A cleaner yeast such as wyeast 2042 (more German) of 2278 will get you a better profile.
The smoke, I dont know. Not some thing I would expect.
Nev


----------



## Ross (1/5/12)

Keep your starting gravity below 1048 otherwise those honey flavours will start to creep in.
This was a tip given to me by a brewer that worked at Budvar. My pilsners improved dramatically after taking this advice onboard, as I always used to brew them at the top end of the guidelines.

For the record, I don't get any honey flavours from S-23.

Cheers Ross


----------



## donburke (1/5/12)

Ross said:


> Keep your starting gravity below 1048 otherwise those honey flavours will start to creep in.
> This was a tip given to me by a brewer that worked at Budvar. My pilsners improved dramatically after taking this advice onboard, as I always used to brew them at the top end of the guidelines.
> 
> For the record, I don't get any honey flavours from S-23.
> ...



what ross said, keep your og in check and please do that malt justice and drop the carafoam next time

this malt is my favourite malt, the lacing it leaves on the glass is beautiful

people have different fetishes, mine is i always sniff the empty glass for a minute before pouring the next one for beers that i've used this malt


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/5/12)

Ross said:


> Keep your starting gravity below 1048 otherwise those honey flavours will start to creep in.
> This was a tip given to me by a brewer that worked at Budvar. My pilsners improved dramatically after taking this advice onboard, as I always used to brew them at the top end of the guidelines.
> 
> For the record, I don't get any honey flavours from S-23.
> ...


You are probably not sensitive to these honey tones (2-3 pentanedione) given by this yeast. Its the fault I can pick very easily.
I do like the tip on Gravity and will put it to the test.
Nev


----------



## donburke (1/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> You are probably not sensitive to these honey tones (2-3 pentanedione) given by this yeast. Its the fault I can pick very easily.
> I do like the tip on Gravity and will put it to the test.
> Nev




i've tasted a distinct honey flavour in a mates brew, it was a young beer, he used us05, bb malt and pitched warmish

is this a trait of these fermentis dried yeasts if not treated ideally ?


----------



## Nick JD (1/5/12)

For me, a Boh Pils really benefits from a Czech yeast. 2000 and 2001 and a decoction (or shitloads of Melanoidin/Carabohemian) and the non-floormalted grain is as close as I can get to commercial offerings.

I'm also beginning to believe that a lot of the bitterness is not Saaz-derived in a few of the prominent examples against internet wisdom.

I don't get honey from S23, I do get a "floral" estery hint though.


----------



## donburke (1/5/12)

Nick JD said:


> For me, a Boh Pils really benefits from a Czech yeast. 2000 and 2001 and a decoction (or shitloads of Melanoidin/Carabohemian) and the non-floormalted grain is as close as I can get to commercial offerings.
> 
> I'm also beginning to believe that a lot of the bitterness is not Saaz-derived in a few of the prominent examples against internet wisdom.
> 
> I don't get honey from S23, I do get a "floral" estery hint though.




nick, what liquor to grain ratio are you using for a non decocted bohpils ?

mash schedule ?

i agree with using a czech yeast, staro prague being my 1st choice, and 2278 the next preference


----------



## Tony (1/5/12)

I have a Boh Pilsner in ferment....... 

100% FM Boh Pils malt to 1.048
40 IBU SAAZ in 40 min boil
2g/ liter cube hopped.

I pitched it on sme Wyeast 2000 Budvar.

Its putting away at 10 dg and i tasted it.......... OMG...... It just tastes like buiskety malty honey and SAAZ!

As for S23..... not a fan!


----------



## Dazza88 (1/5/12)

Sorry to go OT but having just got some 2278 and wanting to split a vial or two at the start and reuse the slurry for a lager run . . .

What other beer styles would experienced users use 2278 for (apart from boh pils with wey boh pils and saaz which is initial plan)? (Wyeast says czech pils only, other sites say dunkel and schwarzbier.)

Would a german pils go ok with 2278 (have lots of hallertau and new sack of wey pils)? 



By the way my attempts at boh pils using this guide turned out pretty damn good - http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f58/pilsner-ur...nockoff-149698/ - the first attempt split and used 1272 and s189 at fourteen, both great. Want to now try it with the advised yeast.


----------



## Nick JD (1/5/12)

donburke said:


> nick, what liquor to grain ratio are you using for a non decocted bohpils ?
> 
> mash schedule ?
> 
> i agree with using a czech yeast, staro prague being my 1st choice, and 2278 the next preference



It's probably not going to translate well, because I brew kinda mentally, but I'll describe it anyway.

Mashing 3.5kg Wey Boh Pils, 250g Mel, 75g Caraboh ... I dough in with 9L at 55C for 10min; infuse to 62C for 20; then 67C for 60 (by then I've got ~17L). I boil at ~1.075

In the fermenter atm is the same recipe, but with 150g of Carabohemian. 

I usually ferment at 1.042; EBC is slightly higher than PU; IBUs slightly lower. More Budvar than PU.


----------



## iralosavic (1/5/12)

Tony said:


> I have a Boh Pilsner in ferment.......
> 
> 100% FM Boh Pils malt to 1.048
> 40 IBU SAAZ in 40 min boil
> ...



:icon_drool2: 
That's the Hanka variety isn't it? Do you find 100% too corny/DMS-like? I personally like a bit of corniness/grassiness, but I've never tried a 100% hanka grist.

I'm using your 40 minute technique and loving it, mate. 


Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (1/5/12)

IMO the FM Boh Pils is "corny". The non-FM stuff is brilliant.


----------



## iralosavic (1/5/12)

I just double checked and it's the non FM stuff that is Hanka barley. So there you go...


----------



## donburke (2/5/12)

Nick JD said:


> It's probably not going to translate well, because I brew kinda mentally, but I'll describe it anyway.
> 
> Mashing 3.5kg Wey Boh Pils, 250g Mel, 75g Caraboh ... I dough in with 9L at 55C for 10min; infuse to 62C for 20; then 67C for 60 (by then I've got ~17L). I boil at ~1.075
> 
> ...




i notice you dont use a 72 deg rest for this mash schedule, which i presume is the reason your beer balances with the crystal

i use zwickel's mash schedule for pilsners, i.e. 63 for 45 mins then infuse to 72 for 30 mins and find i get a good balance leaning towards the malt, sometimes i do 40mins / 40mins

i do find it a little full bodied at times, as the czech lager yeasts arent the worlds best attenuators, and i sometimes add up to 5% flaked maize to the grist, still keeping the gravity under 1.050 

i wouldnt want to add any crystal, i get enough dextrin in there already

i think the trick to keeping it dry is to keep the gravity under 1.050 as there is plenty of flavour to support a modest og

i am fortunate enough to have a czech beer venue in my neighbouring suburb, la boheme, and they have krusovice on tap and zlatopramen in the bottle, both great examples

ansolutely love the style


----------



## Nick JD (2/5/12)

Dry? I find Boh Pils is practically sticky sweet! Trying to get it to underattenuate and sweet is my biggest challenge.


----------

